

Australia Plans Airstrikes to Kill 650K Camels in Outback - onreact-com
http://planetsave.com/blog/2009/08/12/australia-plans-airstrikes-to-kill-650k-camels-in-outback/

======
onreact-com
How bizarre! Why don't they use use nuclear weapons instead? Usually you'll
use a predator to decimate an animal population gone out of control.

~~~
pizza
I agree, predators could be useful; although, that might disrupt the balance
yet again...

~~~
mr_eel
Which is precisely what has happened in the past.

Also, it's not an air strike. They plan to shoot the animals with rifles, not
drop bombs on them.

~~~
onreact-com
I doubt that they will shoot 650 thousands of them with rifles.

